# CAN grill pan source



## fionawk (10 mo ago)

Our expedition 66 has no grill pan for the CAN cooker. I cannot find one the right size. Taken delivery of 2no grill pans advertised at 360mm wide which would fit but when they have come they are 368mm and don't fit. 
My tollerance is 330/360mm - can anyone help? Either the grill pan or CAN spares?


----------

